# Questions for a boarding stable



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm about to call a boarding facility to see about moving my mare there. Could y'all please tell me what questions I should be asking in terms of their full care boarding? It's been so long since I had to fool with this that I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Whats included
how much food
what kind of food,
turn out arrangements
will they take your prefrenses into consideration for your horse
how often are the stalls cleaned
what are the hours
rules? 
that should get u a good start.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

First question would be to see if they can solve your current problem. Say your current problem is lack of turnout - ask how long the horses are out.

You can ask any question you can think of when you are inquiring about boarding. I have had some really really really 'out there' questions.

One thing I will advise is to not talk badly about your current barn. All the new barn needs to know is that the situation was not a fit. 

Basics are feed, water, shelter, turnout, hours, areas on property to work the horse, what is included with board and what do you need to provide. Of course price.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks.

Edit: (((DELETE)))

I will save my ranting for AFTER I get my girl out of this place.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Also ask about vet care (if they have a good vet that can respond well in emergencies), farrier (if they have one that comes around on a regular schedule), if they provide a tack area and trailer storage. If you have a trainer find out if the barn allows you to bring them in for your own personal lessons. 

Besides just asking I like to go to the place and check things out for myself. I alwasy call ahead instead of just dropping in but I like to go around the time I would normally be there to ride. This way you can check out how busy the arena is and get an idea of how well the other boaders get along. Also look at the general health of the horses... do they look happy and healthy? You may have that one horse that is a little bit on the skinnier side but maybe even ask why... Also are the turnouts safe? Are they generally clean? This time of year the turnouts will probably have some manure built up but ask how after they clean them out.

Good luck in the barn searching!!!


----------

